# Miter saw stand



## jonesiera (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a new (or used) Miter saw stand. I have a Dewalt with a 6' extension with a Dewalt 708 saw, but want to get a smaller one for my 8 1/2 Hitachi miter saw so that I can carry it in my truck, as My Church Group try to help others and I want to have the miter saw to set up and don't want to undo my Dewalt setup> Any Suggestions without spending a lot?
Thanks BJ


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I'm sorry that no one has gotten back to you about this. 

Your question actually would get ALOT of replies over at the Contractor Talk Forum.
Try over there and you'll get all the information you are looking for.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I have the rigid stand from Home Depot. It folds down to make a hand truck, and takes less than a minute to set up. Can be compact or larger. I think it sells for $150.


----------



## Sellncars (Aug 14, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> I'm sorry that no one has gotten back to you about this.
> 
> Your question actually would get ALOT of replies over at the Contractor Talk Forum.
> Try over there and you'll get all the information you are looking for.


I would agree, but like it was said to me, that forum is for Contractors only!! If one person is going to get banned from there for *NOT* being a contractor the same should be for all.


----------



## Sportbilly (Jul 31, 2005)

Sellncars said:


> I would agree, but like it was said to me, that forum is for Contractors only!! If one person is going to get banned from there for *NOT* being a contractor the same should be for all.


I'm sure that since this "ContractorTalk.com is for PROFESSIONAL CONTRACTORS ONLY!" is on the registration page, in clear print, they'll know that they can't join unless they are professional, and they'll come back to us if not 

End Hijack


----------



## Sellncars (Aug 14, 2006)

Sportbilly said:


> I'm sure that since this "ContractorTalk.com is for PROFESSIONAL CONTRACTORS ONLY!" is on the registration page, in clear print, they'll know that they can't join unless they are professional, and they'll come back to us if not
> 
> End Hijack


So are you a Professional Contractor? Is this why it seems in your writing, that you have a bone to pick with the DIY'ERS, ya know the people that pay your wage.


*Sanitation* *Engineer is a Profession, Truck driver is a profession, bank teller is a profession ( You dont think so ? ) tell your garbage man where to go, tell the truck driver that delivers your food to the grocery store, tell your bank teller to kiss your behind, see where it gets you. Your house will stink and be forclosed on, you'll be hungry and out of money.*


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

About miter saw stands,

We have about 6 or 7 Miter saws of various applications. We usually just lug them around and do a set up on site with a folding table and roller stands, or saw horse set ups.

We do have one saw set up on a folding stand with wheels that we picked up about 4 years ago. It was a Sears brand. Black with outriggers. That one, I won't recommend. I have seen the same stand , but with a different manufacturer's name on it (their's was orange). 
The reason I won't recommend: It was great for the first several jobs, then it slowly had parts that weakened and sagged, including the outriggers. The legs got wobbly over time too. The other reason I don't like to use it, is because the saw attached to it is not very accurate.
What do I recommend as a good set up? I don't know? I haven't gone through alot of them. What I will say is, stay away from bargain brand models. Go with a reputable name. I have considered buying the Dewalt set up. When we do get around to buying another stand set up, I will look for:
1.) Good strong outriggers that stay straight on the set up.
2.) Strong legs that stay solid and in place.
3.) A good plate or bolting set up for the saw base.

That is all I can offer. Maybe try looking at Epinions, Consumer Reports, or do a search for opinions on the web? Another one is Amazon. You can look up stands and alot of them have a star rating review and comments from users of the item.

Best of Luck.


----------



## jonesiera (Jul 18, 2006)

I purchased a new Hitachi Miter saw stand. I didn't mean to get the Issue of the Contractors Forum started again.
I really think if a forum is Specialized then it should not be a on a DYI Type Board!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

What is the model number of the Hitachi stand that you bought? I'd like to look it up.

Thanks.

Also, don't forget to Let us know how you like working with it....


----------



## jonesiera (Jul 18, 2006)

I bought the Alum. UU610CZ. Pretty nice stand 119.00 at Lowes. I think I'm going to sell a lot of Tools I have. Need to get rid of my Paslodes, 3 Framers and 4 finish guns. I'm going to put them in an Auction,


----------

